# Halo Dog Food?



## TwoSweetBabies (Apr 28, 2008)

Hey guys! 
I'm new to the forum! So I hope no one minds me asking a question! 
I have 2 babies, Chloe and Bella, Chloe is a 5 month old wheaton scottish terrier, and Bella is a 1 year old shih tzu. I love them to death and only want to feed them the best.
I currently feed Canidae, they eat it but are not enthused like they used to be (probably would just like something new). I'm also somewhat concerned with the recent alligations of tylenol in their product (true or not, i dislike their lack of addressing this rumor/truth). And I would also just like to change up their diet so they are excited to eat again! I am thinking of trying Halo dog food, the food company Ellen Degeneres just bought.
Has anyone heard anything, good or bad about this company?
Thanks!

CC


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

Well it states no rendered products so that is good ( meaning they do not buy from outside sources as rendering plants.). Meat protein is listed as first ingredient in all their foods.. ( as far as Ellen- I will stop there..) .. 
http://shop.halopets.com/Adult-Dog-Dry-Chicken-10lb 
It is a bit pricey though..


----------



## TwoSweetBabies (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks for your reply!
Do you dislike that Ellen is endorsing this food? I have no personal opinions on her, however, as far as I understand, she loves animals and I didn't figure she would endorse a bad product?
Thanks again for your help!


----------



## poofywoof (Nov 17, 2006)

If you look at the review on dogfoodanalysis.com Halo products are given a 4 star rating (out of a possible 6 stars). Their criticism states that the meat content is not high enough.


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

Interesting poofywoof...


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Halo's ingredients are pretty good - I just don't like the fact that most of the protein in the food is plant protein, not meat protein. Even though chicken is the first ingredient, once the product was renderend and the water removed the chicken would fall somewhere further down the list.


----------



## Chindo_Gae_Cerberus (Mar 24, 2008)

TwoSweetBabies:

If Halo is one of the few dog food available to you, then you can at least try to slowly introduce it to your dogs diet. 

Granted there are countless other brands out there, which your dog may fair far better on. Never know until you try. 

For me, the Halo dry kibble does not contain enough meat content, so under normal circumstances I would not feed or recommend this food. 

Rotating a dogs staple diet every 3-5 months is great for them anyway, so you can always try Halo or any other brand later down the line. 
There are several good health reasons for rotating food.


----------



## TwoSweetBabies (Apr 28, 2008)

Chindo,
Thank you for your reply. There are a few hollistic dog foods available to me, for instance: canidae (what im currently feeding), solid gold, innova (which ive heard controversial things about the company, so im not totally comfortable feeding it), organix, natures variety, wellness, merrick.....to name a few.
The reason I was leaning toward Halo brand is because ive never heard any controversial things about the company like i have canidae, innova, merrick etc. So that is kind of a concern with me. Is the amount of meat protein your main concern with Halo or is there anything else I should know?
What dog foods do you personally recommend?
Sorry for so many questions! Im a worry wart over my babies haha


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

My main concern would be the low meat protein. Once you dehydrate the chicken (as is done in the high temp kibble making process) the content of meat protein would slide further down the list (since ingredients are listed in order of weight), making the plant proteins the dominant ones.

Personally I like Solid Gold (my girls like Barking at the Moon flavor) and Taste of the Wild Wetlands flavor.


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

I feed my cats Felidae. The couple times my cat Lily has gotten sick I gave her Halo wet food (the soup stuff) and she ate it (when she wouldnt touch her own food), but that is the only time I us it. I always have a couple cans in the house just in case she gets sick.


----------



## TwoSweetBabies (Apr 28, 2008)

Sillylilykitty,
Glad to hear someone uses the brand! I just havent been able to find anyone who uses it as their regular food! I don't know why, seeing as how the company seems great to me, heh.  I guess I like it mostly because its more of a small corporation that hasnt had any sort of bad rep, like innova and canidae.
Opinions?


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Twosweetbabies, I like them, but they are just too expensive for me to buy as the main food. Felidae is about the most expensive I will go for my cats main food. What really sucks though is that I will have to switch to Nutro when I move home because it is the best food you can find on my island without shipping the food (which would be way too expensive for me to do).


----------



## Lori612 (Nov 23, 2008)

Did you end up feeding your dogs Halo? Did they like it? I have a shih tzu and I just ordered a 4lb bag of the dry dog food in chicken flavour. This will be the first time our lil girl will be eating Halo dog food.


----------



## PureMutt (Feb 6, 2009)

My dog loves the canned variety. It smells pretty darn good in my opinion. lol.


----------



## TwoSweetBabies (Apr 28, 2008)

Lori:
I no longer feed the Halo dry food (mine was the chicken variety as well). Shortly after I originally started this thread, I went and purchased a larger bag at Petco (after my dogs finished the small 4lb bag I had). Well when I opened the bag, the food looked completely different than the small bag I had been feeding. There was an excess amount of green leafy stuff all thoughout the dogfood, so much so that it all looked green and even turned their white feeding bowls green! I fed it to my dogs a few times and received vomiting in return, eck. So I returned the bag and informed Petco of my findings. I dont know what was wrong with that bag, if that was how it was supposed to look or if I got a weird bag, either way, I didnt like the inconsistency between the bags. I am currently feeding them the regular adult Innova dry food (the green bad) and have been doing so ever since. They've been doing great!
Hope this helps! Keep us informed as to what you decide!


----------



## Lori612 (Nov 23, 2008)

Thx for the info. That's strange the larger bag was different from the smaller bag. Sorry to hear your dogs got sick from it. When I recieve the 4lb bag I will let you know how the kibble looks and if my shih tzu likes the food. I have not seen Innova here in Canada so I don't know if we have it here.


----------



## Wynpyp (Sep 19, 2008)

Innova is available in Canada. Depending on where in Ontario you are, you should be able to get it(that's if you want). I live in a small, northern Alberta city and I can get it at 2 different stores.


----------



## Lori612 (Nov 23, 2008)

Great! Thx for letting me know. I will check the 3 pet stores near my home. Do your dogs like Innova?


----------



## Wynpyp (Sep 19, 2008)

No problem  I actually don't feed Innova. I feed my 2 Acana Pacifica(Grainless) and had fed them Taste Of The Wild Pacific Stream(Grainless) till the price jumped up. Innova is a good food though. I guess I should have said it's available versus I can get lol.


----------



## Lori612 (Nov 23, 2008)

Thx for the info. I will check out the other brands also.


----------



## Lori612 (Nov 23, 2008)

Been feeding Maddi Halo for a week now and she does not like it. I have mixed it with her old dog food, which she was starting to get bored of, and all she does is pick out her old dog food to eat and leaves behind the halo...lol. I'm going to go purchase Innova tomorrow. I hope she likes it.


----------



## rob94901 (Apr 4, 2010)

My Westie puppy was not able to digest Iams, Wellness, Science Diet, but once I started her on Halo Salmon kibble, her allergies went away. She loves this food and i am sticking with it. I am a little concerned about the high protien levels since she is a small breed...any suggestions? My bloodhound is on a grain free diet and she loves Taste of the Wild! I highly suggest TOTW for larger breeds...her coat is extra shiney now.


----------



## Enhasa (Feb 6, 2010)

TwoSweetBabies said:


> Chindo,
> Thank you for your reply. There are a few hollistic dog foods available to me, for instance: canidae (what im currently feeding), solid gold, innova (which ive heard controversial things about the company, so im not totally comfortable feeding it), organix, natures variety, wellness, merrick.....to name a few.
> The reason I was leaning toward Halo brand is because ive never heard any controversial things about the company like i have canidae, innova, merrick etc. So that is kind of a concern with me. Is the amount of meat protein your main concern with Halo or is there anything else I should know?
> What dog foods do you personally recommend?
> Sorry for so many questions! Im a worry wart over my babies haha


Hi,

do you mind telling me what controversial stuff have you heard about canidae, innova, merrick and wellness?
I am not questioning your accuracy. I am actually very interested to know because I am feeding my dog wellness, innova evo and I used to feed organix. If there is actually something terrible going on with these companies, I am never buying their food again.


----------



## SFdoglovr (Feb 17, 2010)

BoxMeIn21 said:


> Halo's ingredients are pretty good - I just don't like the fact that most of the protein in the food is plant protein, not meat protein. Even though chicken is the first ingredient, once the product was renderend and the water removed the chicken would fall somewhere further down the list.


I agree, I also don't like it when celebrities endorse dog food. Its silly. Ellen is great though.


----------

